# New Sony E-mount A9 coming



## Labdoc (Oct 7, 2016)

72 mp, e-mount.


http://cameratimes.org/sony-a9-high-end-e-mount-camera-rumored-announced-early-2017/


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 7, 2016)

heh, 20:9 aspect ratio sensor? Nice photoshopping guys.


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> 72 mp, e-mount.
> 
> 
> http://cameratimes.org/sony-a9-high-end-e-mount-camera-rumored-announced-early-2017/



You hear the same specs from a lot of people, price with 5000-5500$ will be 6500-7000€ in Europe. The same level as I heared. Rumors, but a lot of Sony rumors got true. 
As I´ve written in another thread, it will be a big splash for sports/wildlife- and a chance for us customers that Canon has to react on that product.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 9, 2016)

xps said:


> it will be a big splash for sports/wildlife



With zero long telephoto lenses for the E-mount I doubt the splash will be big. All those "stories" are circulating SAR since the A7r2 release...


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 9, 2016)

Time will tell. There has to be some upgrade coming out whether it's A73 or A9 E mount. Sigma just announced support for the E mount that has to focus better than an adapter with Canon glass. 72 MP is crazy-town for most uses and the 5K price too but options and competition is good for the consumer.


----------

